# [solved] Grub auf SSD-Software-RAID1 installieren

## Jimini

Aloha,

nachdem sich schon seit Wochen das nahende Ableben der HDD meines Routers ankündigte, habe ich heute selbige durch 2 SSDs ersetzt, welche in einem Software-RAID1 laufen. Allerdings bootet das System nicht, sondern ich sehe zunächst nur einen blinkenden Cursor und nach einiger Zeit die Meldung, dass kein Bootdevice gefunden werden konnte.

Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

Da das Mainboard nur 2 SATA-Ports und keine IDE-Port hat, habe ich die beiden SSDs angeschlossen und das Gentoo-Setup von einem USB-Stick gestartet. Die alte HDD habe ich über ein externes Gehäuse via USB angeschlossen. Danach habe ich die beiden SSDs partitioniert und die Arrays erstellt (mdadm --create /dev/md[1,2,3] --level=1 raid-devices=2 /dev/sda[1,2,3] /dev/sdb[1,2,3]). Danach habe ich die externe Festplatte gemountet und den ganzen Krempel erstmal auf die Arrays kopiert. Danach wie üblich /proc und /dev gemountet, in das System gechrootet und dort dann Grub installiert:

grub> find /boot/grub/stage1

 (hd0,1)

 (hd1,1)

grub> device (hd0) /dev/sda

grub> root (hd0,1)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> device (hd1) /dev/sdb

grub> root (hd1,1)

grub> setup (hd1)

Diese Sachen liefen ohne Fehlermeldungen durch. Beim Rebooten sah ich dann statt des Grub-Menüs allerdings nur einen blinkenden Cursor. Blöderweise habe ich die grub.conf jetzt nicht zur Hand, die kann ich aber bei Bedarf nachreichen (da aber scheinbar überhaupt nichts geladen wird, gehe ich nicht von einem Fehler in der grub.conf aus).

Irgendwelche Ideen? Für Anmerkungen, auch zum Kopieren der Daten und ob man das alles hätte einfacher / besser machen können, wäre ich höchst dankbar.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Nimm mal die Boot Partitionen aus dem Raid raus und mach die als normale etx2 ohne den Raid kram.

Ich kann mich entsinnen das Grub1 kein Software raid für die Boot Partition kann.

Sebastian

----------

## Jimini

Das würde mich schwer wundern, da ich - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - bislang schon zwei andere Software-RAID1 aufgesetzt habe, bei denen auch /boot gespiegelt wurde.

Klar: bei gestripten Arrays (RAID0, RAID5 etc) geht sowas afaik nicht.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Dann vergiss meinen Post.

Ich kann am Montag mal in der Firma auf den Server schauen wie das da gemacht ist.

Sebastian

----------

## Max Steel

grub1 kann wohl mit Software-Raid1 ext2 Partitionen nur dann was anfangen wenn die Metadaten version 0.9 sind... das aktuelle Metadatenformat kann er nicht.

Hab ich mir im #linux Channel auf euirc.net sagen lassen.

----------

## Hollowman

Stimmt genau das wars. Ich wusste da war irgendwas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jimini

Alle Arrays wurden mit --metadata=0.90 erstellt. Will man ein Array ohne diesen Parameter erstellen, meckert mdadm, dass dieses dann nicht bootfähig sein wird. Allerdings habe ich als Dateisystem ext4 verwendet. Mein Fileserver läuft u.a. auf einem RAID1, welches ebenfalls ext4 verwendet. Ich habe es die Tage nochmal auf einem anderen System getestet, da kam ich immerhin so weit, dass Grub in den Rescuemodus startete. Sowohl in #linux-raid als auch in #gentoo auf konnte man mir bislang nicht helfen. 

Ich denke, ich werde das System einfach neu aufsetzen, sobald ich etwas Zeit dafür habe - dann werde ich allerdings auch gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und das Mainboard (ein Intel D410, glaube ich) durch ein 1155er mit einem Ivy-Bridge-Celeron ersetzen, was ich in den nächsten Monaten ohnehin machen wollte.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Jimini

Ich habe gestern mal eine VM mit einem RAID1 aufgesetzt. Von dem Kernel Panic aufgrund meiner Faulheit, den Kernel gescheit zu konfigurieren, mal abgesehen, läuft das System - Grub wird also korrekt geladen und das System startet bis zu besagtem Kernel Panic. Am RAID1 sollte es demnach nicht liegen. Vielleicht finde ich am Wochenende die Zeit, das Array mal in einem anderen System zu testen.

MfG Jimini

----------

## firefly

AFAIK benötigst du eine initrd um das software raid zu aktivieren bevor das root fs (/) gemountet werden kann.

----------

## py-ro

Ich hatte das selbe/ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Notebook und einer SSD, aus lauter Verzweiflung hatte ich dann das original Windows aufspielen wollen und das Problem blieb.

Bei mir waren es vermutlich überreste von verschiedenen Partitionschemata, bei mir hat dann ein ATA-Security-Erase geholfen.

http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/SSD-komplett-loeschen-1427587.html

Bei den SSDs die ich kenne wir dabei nur die interne Tabelle gelöscht und ggf.  der Key für die Verschlüsselung gewechselt.

Bye

Py

----------

## Jimini

 *firefly wrote:*   

> AFAIK benötigst du eine initrd um das software raid zu aktivieren bevor das root fs (/) gemountet werden kann.

 

Bei Striped-Arrays auf jeden Fall, bei Mirrored-Arrays geht es auch ohne initrd. Zumindest liefen / laufen meine RAID1 alle ohne initrd :)

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ich hatte das selbe/ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Notebook und einer SSD, aus lauter Verzweiflung hatte ich dann das original Windows aufspielen wollen und das Problem blieb.
> 
> Bei mir waren es vermutlich überreste von verschiedenen Partitionschemata, bei mir hat dann ein ATA-Security-Erase geholfen.
> 
> http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/SSD-komplett-loeschen-1427587.html
> ...

 

Hm, das werde ich mir mal näher ansehen, falls es auf einem anderen System auch nicht funktionieren sollte. Ich hatte zwar vor dem letzten Anlauf beide Superblocks (mdadm --misc --zero-superblock) und dann die kompletten Laufwerke mit dd "genullt", aber eine Alternative sollte da ja sicherlich nicht schaden.

Ich erinnere mich an ein Problem mit dem Kubuntu-Setup auf dem Rechner meiner Freundin vor rund 2 Jahren, das Setup konnte partout keine der angeschlossenen Festplatten erkennen. Diese liefern vorher im RAID0 - erst Monate später fiel mir ein, dass wahrscheinlich Überreste der Superblocks gestört haben könnten.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Hollowman

RAID1 geht definitiv ohne initrd.

/boot sollte ext2 sein, / kann ext4 sein. Das hab ich auf zich Maschinen so. 

Zeig mal deine grub.conf. Wir hatten damals auch Probleme mit den Device Nummern sprich md1 war auf einmal md126 im Grub.

Sebastian

----------

## Jimini

An die grub.conf komme ich gerade leider nicht ran, da das System momentan zerlegt ist, da schaue ich morgen nochmal nach. Aber /boot kann definitiv auch mit ext4 laufen.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Jimini

Es lag wahrscheinlich am Mainboard, dass das System mit den beiden SSD partout nicht booten wollte. Mit einem neuen Board funktioniert es einwandfrei.

MfG Jimini

----------

